# Let's see the sidearms!



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

I imagine most people here carry a handgun in addition to a rifle when they go out. Your reasons are your own, I'm just curious what everyone who does is taking and why if you care to share.. I've often thought of getting a .22 pistol for squirrels and such so I can leave the 10/22 at home while predator hunting with my AR.

Curious to see everyone's sidekicks.

I'll start. I most frequently lug my 1911A1. Just an all around "feel good" pistol to have on your hip. Only picture I have is with some old WW2 reenacting gear. I need a new one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I carry a Springfield XD 45 acp. Why? Because I would rather have a gun and not need it, than need a gun and not have it. 13+1 round capacity is nice too. This is not the only reason I carry, just one of many.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

I forgot to add, I bet most of us carry daily. My purpose for this thread is, what is your hunting sidearm? Or your "woods gun" you take in addition to your rifle when out in the field. Wont let me edit the OP.

Nice piece AZ!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That is my woods/desert and daily carry gun. A guy from my predator hunting club told me that I could use it to hunt coyote, I need to look into that, I know you can hunt big game here with a revolver, I am not sure about an auto-loading pistol though for predators... Thanx Indiana Jones.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

When fur season is on, my main call'in rifle is my old 10/22 ruger since its easy on prime fur. I pack a ruger .357 (pic below) in the front of my vest for special visits by some of the toothy long tails that roam this rocky country. I usually get 2-3 lions come to the call through the season and I just don't feel really all that brave just sit'in there with a .22 and one of the big cats twenty or so feet away.lol.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Thinking of picking up a .22 pistol or revolver. Any suggestions?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ruger single action 22lr/22mag. It depends on what you're going to do with it, hunting/trapping? The Ruger New Model Six Convertible Hunter, is pretty sweet..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's usually one of these, The 4" GP100 is the wifes. I'm missing the 6" GP100 The Contender has barrels in 357Rem. Maximum, 7-30 Waters, .44 Mag., and 375 JDJ.

The revolvers in one form or another are my normal hunting sidearm but I've been known to carry a semi auto especially around the border and or smuggling lanes.


----------



## awd199 (Jan 4, 2012)

Every once in a while I'll carry my Glock 19 while out in the woods hunting. Most of the time it's this Rossi 6" stainless 357. I picked it up cheap from a friend who was in a tight spot financially 14-15 years ago. It shoots well and has been reliable enough I decided it would make a great woods gun. I've been carrying this round in it for the last few years, I'd guess they will be sufficient for most anything in the eastern woods. https://www.underwoodammo.com/357-magnum-180-grain-lead-flat-nose-gas-check/ I have also been thinking of building a 10mm slide for my Glock 30S. Anyone have any 10mm experience in the woods?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

If I am hunting big game with a rifle, I carry either .45 1911 or Glock 45 gap.

If I am hunting with a shotgun, I carry one of my 3 .44 mags

If I am predator hunting with a .223 or .204, I carry my H&R 9 shot revolver

if I am hunting big game with my S&W 460 mag, I carry the 1911 or Glock also.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> If I am hunting big game with a rifle, I carry either .45 1911 or Glock 45 gap.
> If I am hunting with a shotgun, I carry one of my 3 .44 mags
> If I am predator hunting with a .223 or .204, I carry my H&R 9 shot revolver
> if I am hunting big game with my S&W 460 mag, I carry the 1911 or Glock also.


 this is a picture only thread Ed...lol


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Sometimes I take my Mk25. Depends on my mood. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Eric, I have 16 handguns and use each of them at different times, I didnt want to hijack the thread !! lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Eric, I have 16 handguns and use each of them at different times, I didnt want to hijack the thread !! lol


 it's ok with me...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I've heard, if you've seen one, you've seen 'em all anyway.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You got lied to !


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

ruger single 10


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice shoes ! .......Guns too !


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Two of my favorites, the XD I've done a bunch of custom work to, to include a Barsto match barrel it has about 30,000 through it. The 1911 I built for myself and still in break-in stage with only about 2000 through it.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

This might be the new all around woods beater pistol for me.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

my biggest gripe when it comes to glock is the grip angle

i just dont like the feel of that grip angle and have a hard time shooting them as fast and accurately as i can a 1911


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

As far as my EDC goes, I roll with my Kimber Micro .380 in a pocket holster. Easily conceals with any clothing & especially useful during the 100+ degree days that are far too frequent. 









While hunting I usually carry my Springfield XDS in .45. Sorry no picture.

Mark

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

I carry a Taurus pt111 just in case you never know in this crazy world plus most my game hunting is done with a single shot pro hunter so I like the extra security

Sent from my KFAPWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Adding to mine Smith and Wesson 586 L-Comp I bobbed and tuned. Pictured with a K&G Custom Leather holster the panel is ostrich leg.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

my daily carry a Kimber ultra carry II


----------



## Longhunter1750 (Jan 19, 2016)

A few of my Rugers.


----------



## Longhunter1750 (Jan 19, 2016)

A couple single shots and some Taurus revolvers.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

How do you like the Taurus revolvers? Any issues with them?


----------



## Longhunter1750 (Jan 19, 2016)

Tuffdaddy said:


> How do you like the Taurus revolvers? Any issues with them?


Love em'! I have owned eight or nine both small and large caliber and have never had an issue with them. Also they are just as accurate as my Rugers.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Good to know. I've been eyeing up both Rugers and a few Taurus wheel guns.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I carry a.38 police service revolver and its so accurate I often empty all six rounds while at shooting Porky's (porcupines) at 5-6 feet. That's the honest truth!! Porky's are truly the perfect .38 police service revolver target. Since it never hits anything in my hands all I do is heard the Porky back to the truck; reload and try another 6 shots.










Larry


----------



## Longhunter1750 (Jan 19, 2016)

my carry gun.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I carry my beretta PX4 storm 









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

heres my latest pistol

the upper asy was purchases pre assembled,i put the lower together

300 black out,8.5" barrel

this was my b-day (couple weeks ago) gift from my my awesome wife

going to go look at sights today and pick up ammo

hope to be at the rang tomorrow

its supposed to be in the mid fifties tomorrow here in ctrl MN

a perfect day to let freedom ring









ignore the date on the pic,gotta change that in my camera yet


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Tim,

That's going to be some fun.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree. I could run a few through it.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

22magnum said:


> I carry my beretta PX4 storm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would look great with a FastFire III on top.



sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> heres my latest pistol
> 
> the upper asy was purchases pre assembled,i put the lower together
> 300 black out,8.5" barrel
> ...


Awesome. What kinda holster are you using?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

going to use a sling and wear a trench coat every where i go


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> going to use a sling and wear a trench coat every where i go


I like your style!


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Indiana Jones said:


> That would look great with a FastFire III on top.
> 
> Awesome. What kinda holster are you using?











It's a fobus

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------

